# Ο Χάρρυ Κλύνν (πάλι)



## seimontadtecwyn (Oct 28, 2009)

Μήπως θυμάται κανείς το κωμικό τραγούδι που το έλεγε ο Χάρρυ στο οποίο κοροϊδευε τα ελληνικά τραγούδια με πολλές τούρκικες λέξεις?

Θυμάμαι μόνο το τέλος:
Ντα ντα ντα ντα ντα – εκμέκ!


----------



## sarant (Oct 28, 2009)

... έλα λουλούδι του μπαχτσέ, για να σου κάνω νταχτιρντί...
δυστυχώς μόνο αυτό θυμάμαι


----------



## SBE (Oct 28, 2009)

Εγώ θυμάμαι πιο πριν που λέει:
Καρά σεβντά εχω για σε
και θα στον στέιλω μπουγιουρντί, 
εκμέκ
Το σκετς είναι από το Δοξάστε με κι έχει τιτλο Η ώρα της Λυκομιφών
Παρωδούσε τις διαφημιστικές επομπές των νέων δίσκων της εποχής.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 28, 2009)

Και λίγα ακόμα:

Θα σου χαρίσω το ντουνιά
Καϊμακτσαλάν και Σαλονίκ
κι αν δε σου φτάνουνε κι αυτά
..................................
έλα λουλούδι του μπαχτσέ
για να σου κάμω λακριντί
Εκμέκ!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.insomnia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=1033203&postcount=24


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Θάυμα! Τί θα πεί "Τα τραγούδια της Λυκομιφών", στη σελίδα http://www.insomnia.gr/forum/showpos...3&postcount=24


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Δηλ. ποια είναι η Λυκομιφών;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 5, 2009)

Η Λυκομιφόν είναι μια ανύπαρκτη δισκογραφική εταιρεία. Σατιρίζει μια υπαρκτή δισκογραφική εταιρεία της δεκαετίας '60, που λεγόταν Οντεόν-Παρλοφόν. Έτσι νομίζω, τουλάχιστον. Αν θυμάται κάποιος καλύτερα, ας μας βοηθήσει.


----------



## stathis (Nov 5, 2009)

seimontadtecwyn said:


> Δηλ. ποια είναι η Λυκομιφών;


Το (ανύπαρκτο) όνομα της υποτιθέμενης δισκογραφικής εταιρείας (πρβλ. Parlophone). Στα αυτιά μου ακούγεται σαν συνδυασμός της Linguaphone με το λυκόφως. :)

(Πρόσφατα πέρασα πάλι μια φάση Χάρρυ Κλυνν και κατέβασα άφθονο υλικό. Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, έχω (σε mp3 φυσικά) αρκετούς δίσκους του, αλλά και πολλά μεμονωμένα "κομμάτια", μεταξύ αυτών και η Λυκομιφών.)

Edit: Εκ των υστέρων είδα και την απάντηση της Αλεξάνδρας.


----------



## stathis (Nov 6, 2009)

Εδώ θα βρείτε ένα δεκάλεπτο απόσπασμα από το _Δοξάστε με_ (1979) που ξεκινάει με την _Ώρα της Λυκομιφών_.

Ανέβασα επίσης (ως bonus track :)) και το ανεπανάληπτο _Κουλτουρικό_ (από τις _Πατάτες_, 1981), το οποίο αυτή τη φορά σατιρίζει όχι το «λαϊκό» αλλά το «ποιοτικό» τραγούδι.

Καλοφάγωτα!


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 6, 2009)

Λυκομιφόν

ΛΥρα, ΚΟλούμπια, ΜΙνως (Μάτσας), ε, για το ΦΟΝ συμπεράνετε ό,τι θέλετε.

Για την ακρίβεια σατιρίζει τις διαφημιστικές μουσικές εκπομπές του τότε ραδιοφώνου. Αν θυμάστε.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2009)

Μπράβο, μεγάλε. Τις εκπομπές τις θυμάμαι σαν χτες, το ακρωνύμιο δεν είχα συλλάβει.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 6, 2009)

> Ανέβασα επίσης (ως bonus track ) και το ανεπανάληπτο Κουλτουρικό (από τις Πατάτες, 1981), το οποίο αυτή τη φορά σατιρίζει όχι το «λαϊκό» αλλά το «ποιοτικό» τραγούδι.


Στάθη, να 'σαι καλά, τι μου θύμισες! κάθομαι και γελάω μόνος μου...


----------



## stathis (Nov 6, 2009)

Περισσότερο γέλιο (και θύμησες) εντός :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2009)

θυμάμαι πολύ αμυδρά εταιρεία Πολυφόν, όχι παρλοφόν, που είχε εκπομπές προώθησης των τραγουδιών της στους τοπικούς ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς (που ήταν τότε όλοι κρατικοί) και τις παρουσίαζε ένας τύπος με στυλάκι σαν του κλυν μόνο που δεν έλεγε για 100% ελληνικό τραγούδι. Η μουσική ήταν τρισάθλια πάντως και δεν την ακούγαμε ποτέ από το ραδιόφωνο- το κανονικό. Μόνο εκείνη την διαφημιστική ώρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 7, 2009)

H Odeon-Parlophone όχι απλώς υπήρχε, αλλά, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, το 2004 αναστήθηκε.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 7, 2009)

Να υπενθυμίσω ότι πολλές από εκείνες τις εκπομπές τις παρουσίαζε και ο κ. Γιώργος Πολυχρονίου.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 8, 2009)

Αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε μια τέτοια εκπομπή, μάλλον της Κολούμπια πρέπει να 'τανε, κάθε Κυριακή μεσημέρι. Κρατούσε μία ώρα κι είχε ελληνική μουσική (κλασικά λαϊκά, του στυλ Πάνος Γαβαλάς - Ρία Κούρτη), κι ήταν η επίσημη / μοναδική διασκέδαση την ώρα του κυριακάτικου γεύματός μας (που επίσης κλασικά ήταν κοτόπουλο — «πρέπει _να το καταλαβαίνουμε_ ότι σήμερα είναι Κυριακή» έλεγε ο πατέρας μου, εξ ου και το κοτόπουλο... ε ρε, πώς αλλάζουν τα πράγματα, σήμερα είναι το πιο πρόχειρο φαγητό...). Είχε συγκρατημένο έκο και ριβέρμπ, επικά στομφώδη αντρική φωνή και λυρικά ενθουσιώδη γυναικεία. Αυτά τα ακούσματα τα είχα συνδυάσει τόσο πολύ με το παλιό Γκρούντιχ που ξελαρυγγιζόταν να πιάσει τις λαϊκές κορώνες, που δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ να παίζει τίποτ' άλλο — λες και δεν υπήρχε ήχος τις υπόλοιπες 167 ώρες τής εβδομάδας· χρόνος άχρονος και άηχος, μέχρι να στρωθούμε πάλι γύρω από το κοτόπουλο. Πράγμα βέβαια που δεν μου φαινόταν καθόλου παράξενο, καθώς η στρατηγική θέση τού Γκρούντιχ πάνω στο ψυγείο, το έφερνε σε μοιραία γειτνίαση με το εικονοστάσι· κι ήταν σαν να ερχόταν όλη αυτή η μουσική πραγματικά απ' το υπερπέραν...


----------



## stathis (Nov 8, 2009)

Zazula said:


> ... την ώρα του κυριακάτικου γεύματός μας (που επίσης κλασικά ήταν κοτόπουλο — «πρέπει _να το καταλαβαίνουμε_ ότι σήμερα είναι Κυριακή» έλεγε ο πατέρας μου, εξ ου και το κοτόπουλο...


Το κοτόπουλο, πάντως, σίγουρα καταλάβαινε πότε είναι Κυριακή.


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2009)

stathis said:


> Το κοτόπουλο, πάντως, σίγουρα καταλάβαινε πότε είναι Κυριακή.




 Κι όσοι τρώμε βιολογικά το καταλαβαίνουμε ότι είναι για την Κυριακή το κοτόπουλο. 

Μα καλά Ζαζ, τηλεόραση δεν είχατε; Κυριακή μεσημέρι πριν την ταινία στάνταρ δημοτικοί χοροί και τραγούδια με το συγκρότημα του... δεν θυμάμαι  
Και μετά τους Γουόλτον.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 8, 2009)

SBE said:


> Μα καλά Ζαζ, τηλεόραση δεν είχατε; Κυριακή μεσημέρι πριν την ταινία στάνταρ δημοτικοί χοροί και τραγούδια με το συγκρότημα του... δεν θυμάμαι  Και μετά τους Γουόλτον.


Ο πατέρας μου έλεγε ότι δεν είναι σωστό να είναι ανοιχτή η τηλεόραση την ώρα που τρώμε, γιατί θα μας αποξένωνε. :)


----------



## Earion (Feb 11, 2011)

Ακούστε κι αυτό και πείτε “Μπρρρράβο Πάριε!”

Ατάκα του Γιώργου Λεφεντάριου

14 Ιανουαρίου 1999: Πεθαίνει o Γιώργος Λεφεντάριος (59), ο άνθρωπος που έδωσε νόημα και ψυχή στο επάγγελμα των δημοσίων σχέσεων σε μιαν εποχή που και η λέξη ακόμη ήταν άγνωστη στον πολύ κόσμο, από καρκίνο.
Απόφοιτος της Σχολής Θεάτρου και ενεργό μέλος της Ελληνικής Εταιρείας Δημοσίων Σχέσεων, ο Γιώργος Λεφεντάριος υπήρξε για χρόνια ένας από τους πρωτεργάτες των επιτυχιών της ελληνικής δισκογραφίας, στα μέσα του '60, την εποχή που στη Minos φτιαχνόταν το νεώτερο ελληνικό τραγούδι. 
Από το 1967 ως το 1971 ήταν υπεύθυνος Δημοσίων Σχέσεων και Διαφήμισης στη Μίνως Μάτσας και Υιός Ε.Ε., ενώ από το 1971 ως το 1974 ανέλαβε τα ίδια καθήκοντα στην Columbia, για να επιστρέψει στη συνέχεια και πάλι στη Minos ως σύμβουλος Δημοσίων Σχέσεων. 
Για τρεις χρονιές ανέλαβε τις Δημόσιες Σχέσεις του Φεστιβάλ Ελληνικού Τραγουδιού Θεσσαλονίκης, ενώ το 1989-90 υπήρξε ειδικός σύμβουλος της ΕΡΤ. Μέσα στις δραστηριότητές του η οργάνωση συναυλιών στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό και το 1987 οι Δημόσιες Σχέσεις, η οργάνωση και ο σχεδιασμός των πολιτιστικών και καλλιτεχνικών εκδηλώσεων του Πνευματικού Κέντρου του Δήμου Αθηναίων​
Πηγή: Το χρονικό της ημέρας


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2011)

Για άλλο έψαχνα, αλλά έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτό κι αμέσως θυμήθηκα τούτο το νήμα. :laugh:






Α ναι, και το μπόνους τρακ που λέει ο Στάθης στο #10, το Κουλτουρικό. 
Ανακάλυψα και τι μου ενέπνευσε υποσυνείδητα την εισαγωγή εκείνου του ποστ.






Κατάλληλο και για τα μεταφρ-άσματα. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2014)

Λόγω των ημερών:


----------

